# webmin-1.690



## wmoreno3 (May 24, 2014)

webmin-1.690 has problems to install via ports with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p3
My system

```
uname -a
FreeBSD mydomain 10.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue May 13 18:31:10 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
webmin-1.690 problems

```
===>   Generating temporary packing list
/bin/cp -r /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/* /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Staging rc.d startup script(s)
===>  Installing for webmin-1.690
===>  Checking if sysutils/webmin already installed
===>   Registering installation for webmin-1.690
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.pyc): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.pyo): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/qweb.pyc): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/qweb.pyo): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin
```
Any ideas? thanks


----------



## kpa (May 24, 2014)

Builds and passes all the QA tests just fine for me using `poudriere testport`. Post your /etc/make.conf if you have one.


----------



## wmoreno3 (May 24, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Builds and passes all the QA tests just fine for me using `poudriere testport`. Post your /etc/make.conf if you have one.


My /etc/make.conf

```
# cat /etc/make.conf
WITH_BDB_VER=5
WITH_PKGNG=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=3.4
```
I will test that you tell me.


----------



## kpa (May 24, 2014)

Hmm, this is probably caused by your DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=3.4 line and sysutils/webmin doesn't yet work with python version 3. You should be able to override that so that sysutils/webmin uses python version 2.7 instead by doing this:

`make -C /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=2.7 clean install clean`


----------



## wmoreno3 (May 24, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Hmm, this is probably caused by your DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=3.4 line and sysutils/webmin doesn't yet work with python version 3. You should be able to override that so that sysutils/webmin uses python version 2.7 instead by doing this:
> 
> `make -C /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=2.7 clean install clean`


Thanks @kpa, but I have python version 2.7 with python version 3.4 without conflits, in order to get full python compatibility.

```
# pkg info | grep py
ap24-mod_python35-3.5.0_1      Apache module that embeds the Python interpreter within the server
py27-setuptools27-2.0.1        Python packages installer
py34-setuptools34-2.0.1        Python packages installer
py34-sqlite3-3.4.0_3           Standard Python binding to the SQLite3 library
python-3.4_1,2                 The "meta-port" for the default version of Python interpreter
python27-2.7.6_4               Interpreted object-oriented programming language
python3-3_1                    The "meta-port" for version 3 of the Python interpreter
python34-3.4.0                 Interpreted object-oriented programming language
```


----------



## kpa (May 24, 2014)

Yes but what I'm saying is that sysutils/webmin may not yet work with Python version 3.4 that you have installed and requires that it's compiled against Python version 2.7. Worth trying in my opinion.


----------



## wmoreno3 (May 24, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Yes but what I'm saying is that sysutils/webmin may not yet work with Python version 3.4 that you have installed and requires that it's compiled against Python version 2.7. Worth trying in my opinion.


@kpa I have had problems with webmin-1.690 install, with  webmin-1.680 I did not have any problem with my /etc/make.conf
I will try to rebuild python 2.7 and I will tell you if it fixed.


----------



## wmoreno3 (May 24, 2014)

wmoreno3 said:
			
		

> kpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was following your instruction ...

```
root@server:~ # make -C /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=2.7 clean install clean
===>  Cleaning for webmin-1.690
/!\ WARNING /!\
Your requested default python version 2.7 is different from the installed default python interpreter version 3.4

===>   webmin-1.690 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by webmin-1.690 for building
===>  Extracting for webmin-1.690
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for webmin-1.690.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for webmin-1.690
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for webmin-1.690
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.4 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.2 - found
===>  Configuring for webmin-1.690
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/configure
===>  Building for webmin-1.690
Listing '/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/'...
Compiling '/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.py'...
Compiling '/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/qweb.py'...
Listing '/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/'...
Compiling '/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.py'...
Compiling '/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/qweb.py'...
/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/mount/freebsd-mounts-7.c:30:3: warning: format specifies type 'unsigned int' but the argument has type 'uint64_t' (aka 'unsigned long') [-Wformat]
                mntlist[i].f_flags);
                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 warning generated.
===>  Staging for webmin-1.690
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on package: p5-Net-SSLeay>=0 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on package: p5-IO-Tty>=0 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on package: p5-Authen-PAM>=0 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.4 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.2 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
/bin/cp -r /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/webmin-1.690/* /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Staging rc.d startup script(s)
===>  Installing for webmin-1.690
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on package: p5-Net-SSLeay>=0 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on package: p5-IO-Tty>=0 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on package: p5-Authen-PAM>=0 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.4 - found
===>   webmin-1.690 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.2 - found
===>  Checking if sysutils/webmin already installed
===>   Registering installation for webmin-1.690
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.pyc): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.pyo): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/qweb.pyc): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/qweb.pyo): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin
```


----------



## talsamon (May 24, 2014)

It seems your system don't accept `python2.7`- take a look at bsd.default-versions.mk or bsd.python.mk


----------



## wmoreno3 (May 25, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> It seems your system don't accept `python2.7`- take a look at bsd.default-versions.mk or bsd.python.mk


My /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk

```
# cat /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk
# $FreeBSD: head/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk 353730 2014-05-11 20:46:55Z bapt $
#
# MAINTAINER:   ports@FreeBSD.org
#
# Provide default versions for ports with multiple versions selectable
# by the user.
#
# Users who want to override these defaults can easily do so by defining
# DEFAULT_VERSIONS in their make.conf as follows:
#
#   DEFAULT_VERSIONS=   perl5=5.18 ruby=2.0

.if !defined(_INCLUDE_BSD_DEFAULT_VERSIONS_MK)
_INCLUDE_BSD_DEFAULT_VERSIONS_MK=       yes

.for lang in ${DEFAULT_VERSIONS}
_l=             ${lang:C/=.*//g}
${_l:tu}_DEFAULT=       ${lang:C/.*=//g}
.endfor

APACHE_DEFAULT?=        2.2
FPC_DEFAULT?=           2.6.4
GCC_DEFAULT?=           4.7
LUA_DEFAULT?=           5.2
MYSQL_DEFAULT?=         5.5
PERL5_DEFAULT?=         5.16
PGSQL_DEFAULT?=         9.0
PHP_DEFAULT?=           5.4
PYTHON_DEFAULT?=        2.7
PYTHON2_DEFAULT?=       2.7
PYTHON3_DEFAULT?=       3.3
RUBY_DEFAULT?=          1.9
TCLTK_DEFAULT?=         8.6
FIREBIRD_DEFAULT?=      2.5

.endif
```


----------



## talsamon (May 25, 2014)

It's "brutal". But try deinstall python3.4 - compile sysutils/webmin and after this reinstall python3.4 - it's no really solution but maybe it works.


----------



## wmoreno3 (May 25, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> It's "brutal". But try deinstall python3.4 - compile sysutils/webmin and after this reinstall python3.4 - it's no really solution but maybe it works.


I did not do what you suggested, but it gave me an idea ...

```
# python2.7
Python 2.7.6 (default, May 24 2014, 04:47:55)
[GCC 4.2.1 Compatible FreeBSD Clang 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502)] on freebsd10
Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
>>> import py_compile
>>> py_compile.compile('ajaxterm.py')
>>> py_compile.compile('qweb.py')
#
# ls -l
total 144
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  14805 May 24 22:00 ajaxterm.py
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  23912 May 24 22:02 ajaxterm.pyc
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  50324 May 24 22:00 qweb.py
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  51876 May 24 22:03 qweb.pyc
# python2.7 -O -m compileall /root/python/
# cp *.pyc /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/
# cp *.pyo /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin/work/stage/usr/local/lib/webmin/ajaxterm/ajaxterm/
```
Then Webmin install was ready ...

```
Installing webmin-1.690_1... done
```


----------

